# Osteopath Tavira



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

Would anybody know of a decent Osteopath around the Tavira area?

Thx


----------



## chrisw47 (Jun 3, 2014)

Try Catherina Pauwels, Tl 281 321 700. She practises in premises on the road beside the fire station. My wife and I have used her for some while.


----------



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

chrisw47 said:


> Try Catherina Pauwels, Tl 281 321 700. She practises in premises on the road beside the fire station. My wife and I have used her for some while.


Thank you


----------

